# What is this on my parakeets tail ??



## midoritori (Dec 14, 2016)

So on my four-month-old parakeet I noticed this black thing on his tail it almost looks like a really old blood feather? but I'm not sure. does anybody have any idea what this is ? He and I are not at the stage of me grabbing him and looking at his tail intimately just yet. he only just stepped on my finger outside of the cage today when I noticed it

Here is the image . May have to zoom in on the black spot to see it .

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

It's nothing to worry about  

It looks like a little piece of dried poop clinging on to the feathers, which can happen sometimes if a budgie brushes up against a dropping on a perch, etc. 

He will preen it out on his own, no worries! :thumbsup:


----------



## midoritori (Dec 14, 2016)

Ha ha that was my second guess !
Thanks so much as usual


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

You're very welcome


----------

